# vintage Peter Revson AFX track with BOX!



## cosmicgrooves (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish I had room to keep this. I have it listed on a popular auction website if you're interested! Comes with cars, manuals and accessories. Go check it out!

Very rare, 1974 Peter Revson Racemaster Challenger set number 2213. This set is rare because, after Peter Revson passed away, Aurora started putting stickers over his image. 

Wikipedia: Peter Revson was killed during a test session, on 22 March 1974, before the 1974 South African Grand Prix in Kyalami. While driving the Ford UOP Shadow, he suffered a front suspension failure, and crashed heavily into the Armco Barrier on the outside of "Barbecue Bend.".

Track, cars and accessories come in a very decent displayable box everything pictured with no missing track. This set has a regular race layout and can be changed into a drag strip. Many of the setup pieces have never been used and track columns are original black not orange, which make it more realistic. The cars motors run strong and are in good shape. This set is best for a collector or someone familiar with HO slot car racing or to treat it well! Classic find!

Thunder jet 500 engine Cars: 
* Dodge Charger stocker, lime with blue #11
* Chevy Corvette funny car, rare yellow and black paint scheme.


----------

